# Maumee River



## firenut8190

michigander88 said:


> When u guys start catchin start postin some pics. We're goin Thurs. Does anyone know when schroeders is opening their launch?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There facebook pages post " There plans is to open on the 15th if it is dry enough"

Schroeder Farm Campground- 419-467-2850


----------



## michigander88

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michigander88

Thanks John, I'll give them a call tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bucknuts33

rockinmichigan said:


> Good to know, buck. Do you use steel leaders at all?


Nope.. my set up is power pro,swivel, then 6lb mono leader material. I like the lead to break if seriously hung up, plus the lighter line gives more current feel ive found. BUCK


----------



## monroeboy1

Taking thursday off,gonna be 63 degrees, with sun, anybody else going to be heading out,hopefully the eye's cooperate!!


----------



## raisinrat

monroeboy1 said:


> Taking thursday off,gonna be 63 degrees, with sun, anybody else going to be heading out,hopefully the eye's cooperate!!


Thinking about it.


----------



## NittanyDoug

I work outside of Toledo and I have a buddy who lives on River Rd in Maumee. I try to hook up with him. I've only caught one eye in several years and that was in the tail and it went back. As others have said...follow the rules and pack some patience. It can be a heck of a show. I have laughed pretty hard on re banks of the Maumee. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## firenut8190

NittanyDoug said:


> I work outside of Toledo and I have a buddy who lives on River Rd in Maumee. I try to hook up with him. I've only caught one eye in several years and that was in the tail and it went back. As others have said...follow the rules and pack some patience. It can be a heck of a show. I have laughed pretty hard on re banks of the Maumee.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Yep! Took my son there for the 1st time last yr and he had a ball with all the east sider and koreans. :lol:


----------



## bucknuts33

firenut8190 said:


> Yep! Took my son there for the 1st time last yr and he had a ball with all the east sider and koreans. :lol:


Definitely a memorable experience on the maumee. The internet has done wonders in both positive an negative ways ! Off to try my luck, BUCK


----------



## michigander88

Bucknuts, did u end up gettin any today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Little late, i was down there yesterday for the first time this year. Only fished for a few hours but still had fun. Managed 1 carp and snagged 4 eyes. Not many people down there was kinda brutal with the wind in your face. With the warm temps for the next few days im thinking next week there should be some good fish in there

Mr burgundy


----------



## firenut8190

Heading down there after work in the morning.


----------



## fishman210

BuCknUtS!!!!!!! Hahaha let us in on your fishing/catching success!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JAMMIN

fishman210 said:


> BuCknUtS!!!!!!! Hahaha let us in on your fishing/catching success!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


anyone know how much a non resident cost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firenut8190

jammin said:


> anyone know how much a non resident cost.
> _posted via mobile device_


 
$ 40.00


----------



## bucknuts33

michigander88 said:


> Bucknuts, did u end up gettin any today?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeppers!!!

After having an emergency dental visit, i didnt end up down to the river until close to 5... Caught one in the hour and a half i fished.. 25", a bit over 6 lbs.. I have a picture from my cell im trying to load. Going again today around 12-3.. BUCK


----------



## michigander88

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michigander88

Just leavin the river ended up w 4 hook ups got 2 in the boat. Will try to post pics later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sabbott

I am heading down tommorrow, and was wondering where you access Buttonwood from. I think I have been by it, but am not sure.


----------



## michigander88

We went out of the maple st. Access on the east end then fished the small pack of boats in front of orleans park. Had a bitch of a time getting the boat back on the trailer cuz of current and espexcially wind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bucknuts33

michigander88 said:


> We went out of the maple st. Access on the east end then fished the small pack of boats in front of orleans park. Had a bitch of a time getting the boat back on the trailer cuz of current and espexcially wind
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I was across from you on white st.. Wind definitely was a bear. Caught one keeper and a nice maumee marlin!!


----------



## raisinrat

maumee marlin


----------



## bucknuts33

raisinrat said:


> maumee marlin


Maumee Marlin.... carp,buffalo,sucker.... 

A term my dad passed on to me


----------



## raisinrat

My guess was a Gar :lol:


----------



## fishman210

Anyone whitness the 13.5 lber yesterday?!? That's a walleye of a lifetime!!!!!!!hOpefully her sister finds my twister today!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firenut8190

Don't know if this the 13# but it's a nice size eye.
http://www.maumeetackle.net/riverupdate.html


----------



## bobcolenso

Pulled out three yesterday. Would have gotten my limit but the fourth one was foul hooked JUST UNDER the mouth. Anyway, got these.

.


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

april first cant come soon enough so amped.


----------



## michigander88

fish fanatic jr. said:


> april first cant come soon enough so amped.


Why wait til April 1st??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishman210

Today was a great morning and a rough afternoon. Had a lot of foul hooked fish, my buddy even caught some line and reeled in a nice 6 lb jack with the jig head under the pectoral fin!lost more than a couple limits trying to get them back up to the boat! Water is 45. Brought home 9 good jacks between 3 of us.can't wait for this weather to pass and see where it goes from here!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

michigander88 said:


> Why wait til April 1st??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


working second shift 6 days a week.... kind of hard to get down there til april.


----------



## firenut8190

Fished Blue Grass this morning. Caught 1 and lost 4. A lot of limits being caught!


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

okay heres a question for guys that go down and stay down there for a few days ive seen a few campgrounds on the river just want some feed back is all mainly looking at schroeders farm (RUSTIC) campground... is it just what u pay for? is there bath rooms or a place to shower? going to be either tenting it or may just go to a motel sorry for the newb question. 
thanks ffj
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishman210

U get a spot to set up a tent and FISH!!! What more do u need?!? Just stay away from the superfly freakballs and your set!!!!!!  they do clean there restroom regularly. Hahaha the motel 6 is decent and so is the motel right off the highway if your looking for luxuries.both around 50 to 60 a night for 2 beds. The 6 does not allow fish cleaning...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishindude644

But they should put a slot limit on the prime spawners. With so many people flossin down there they dont have a chance. We need all the help we can get to get the population back up on the laKE. Yeah yeah go ahead and rip me I don't care. There are alot of people that think this way. They will never do anything because it brings in too much money especially with this economy. I personally think they should close it for say 5 days or a week then open it for the same and so on so some fish can get a chance to do what they came up the river to do. If we get heavy rainfall in the spring and the high wind it wont matter anyway because the eggs wont survive with all the mud smothering them. From what im seeing this might be one of the worse years yet but i hope im wrong.


----------



## michigander88

Fishindude
your post has points and is valid..I caught a 5 lb female on monday and let her go--after she spewed about 500 eggs in my boat, but I let her go. I think the only way I would keep a female is if I planned on getting her mounted and I think it would have to be a bout 12lbs or better.

How is this weather gonna affect the fishing? Has anyone been fishing in this mess and catching?
MI88


----------



## bucknuts33

fishindude644 said:


> But they should put a slot limit on the prime spawners. With so many people flossin down there they dont have a chance. We need all the help we can get to get the population back up on the laKE. Yeah yeah go ahead and rip me I don't care. There are alot of people that think this way. They will never do anything because it brings in too much money especially with this economy. I personally think they should close it for say 5 days or a week then open it for the same and so on so some fish can get a chance to do what they came up the river to do. If we get heavy rainfall in the spring and the high wind it wont matter anyway because the eggs wont survive with all the mud smothering them. From what im seeing this might be one of the worse years yet but i hope im wrong.


Valid points. I agree something should be done, however i dont see it happening. 
What I have seen is more females being released, a small step..


----------



## bucknuts33

michigander88 said:


> Fishindude
> your post has points and is valid..I caught a 5 lb female on monday and let her go--after she spewed about 500 eggs in my boat, but I let her go. I think the only way I would keep a female is if I planned on getting her mounted and I think it would have to be a bout 12lbs or better.
> 
> How is this weather gonna affect the fishing? Has anyone been fishing in this mess and catching?
> MI88



I think fishing will slow a bunch. Water temps dropping plus it being early both factors in my opinion. 
I hit it yesterday to my normal area from 7:45-9:45.. Managed two jacks in first 20 mins then nothing as wind and cold temps picked up..


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

fishman210 said:


> U get a spot to set up a tent and FISH!!! What more do u need?!? Just stay away from the superfly freakballs and your set!!!!!!  they do clean there restroom regularly. Hahaha the motel 6 is decent and so is the motel right off the highway if your looking for luxuries.both around 50 to 60 a night for 2 beds. The 6 does not allow fish cleaning...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thats what i was hoping to hear thanks for the reply.


----------



## Zofchak

fishindude644 said:


> But they should put a slot limit on the prime spawners. With so many people flossin down there they dont have a chance. We need all the help we can get to get the population back up on the laKE. Yeah yeah go ahead and rip me I don't care. There are alot of people that think this way. They will never do anything because it brings in too much money especially with this economy..


 
Most people with that view have access to a boat. 

The Spring run is the only time that many shore bound anglers are able to target these fish. Closing the river during the run (Like in Michigan) would basically bar those without a boat from fishing for Lake Erie Walleye. Not only that, the fish that are being caught and kept all Summer by boating anglers are also fish that won't be spawning next year. The difference being that during the run it's actually possible to distinguish between males and females. 

Personally, I would not mind seeing a 15" to 24" slot, but there are still loads of Walleye in Erie, and the fish being kept during the Spring run are not putting a significant strain on the overall population. I also would not mind seeing an open season in Michigan's Great Lakes tributaries for the run. A catch and release, or 1-2 fish per day under 24" limit would allow increased use of the resource for those without a boat, but would still keep harvest to a reasonable level.


----------



## fishman210

Good post Z......all females should be released. Weather u think its a female or not. if there are any questionable signs,take a pic and release it. If you are drifting and not twitching you know where she was and he's usually not far away!!!!! 3 of our 10 jacks from monday were already spawned out.and we had 2, 7 pounders. Lots of fun before the cold! Can't wait for next week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fisheater

Hello guys, I've read all 7 pages but I still have questions. First are you using 2" twisters on a jig or bare hook. I am thinking you are using a sinker stopped by a swivel with a 2'-4' lead, then a bare hook? My second question is that $40 dollar license a day, week, year??? I am guessing the limit is 4. Last question, I don't know the Maumee at all, if I was not interested in hawgs, how far upriver could I go and still have a decent chance to catch walleye? Thanks


----------



## Zofchak

fisheater said:


> Hello guys, I've read all 7 pages but I still have questions. First are you using 2" twisters on a jig or bare hook. I am thinking you are using a sinker stopped by a swivel with a 2'-4' lead, then a bare hook? My second question is that $40 dollar license a day, week, year??? I am guessing the limit is 4. Last question, I don't know the Maumee at all, if I was not interested in hawgs, how far upriver could I go and still have a decent chance to catch walleye? Thanks


 
$40 if for one year and that runs March 1st to the last day in February. Also you can buy one daily license for $11 and if you decide to buy a annual they will credit $10 of it towards the $40 of the annual. 

Floating jig heads with 3" tails, 2-4 foot leaders and 1/2-3/4 oz egg sinkers are the typical setup I see on the Maumee. Few people fish above the rapids West of US-23, but I believe Walleye can make it all the way to the first dam.


----------



## bucknuts33

Zofchak said:


> $40 if for one year and that runs March 1st to the last day in February. Also you can buy one daily license for $11 and if you decide to buy a annual they will credit $10 of it towards the $40 of the annual.
> 
> Floating jig heads with 3" tails, 2-4 foot leaders and 1/2-3/4 oz egg sinkers are the typical setup I see on the Maumee. Few people fish above the rapids West of US-23, but I believe Walleye can make it all the way to the first dam.


 I always use a 2" tail, and no more than 1/2 ounce in weight.. Reason being i like to tick the bottom not drag it.. I see way to many people using line,weight,jigs either to heavy or oversized..


----------



## raisinrat

Also don't forget about the hook gap requirements. What is it 1/2 inch or less?Anything bigger you get a ticket.


----------



## fisheater

Thanks, I appreciate all the help. I can't fish the weekend, but maybe conditions will be better early next week. You guys wade the river I'm assuming.


----------



## fishman210

Lately its been from a boat. Either way you fish, the concept is still the same weather you stand waste high or sit in a boat. The runs are just opposite. Wading you run the outside seams and from the boat you drift @ the waders feet.you just have to read the water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Groundsize

fishindude644 said:


> But they should put a slot limit on the prime spawners. With so many people flossin down there they dont have a chance. We need all the help we can get to get the population back up on the laKE. Yeah yeah go ahead and rip me I don't care. There are alot of people that think this way. They will never do anything because it brings in too much money especially with this economy. I personally think they should close it for say 5 days or a week then open it for the same and so on so some fish can get a chance to do what they came up the river to do. If we get heavy rainfall in the spring and the high wind it wont matter anyway because the eggs wont survive with all the mud smothering them. From what im seeing this might be one of the worse years yet but i hope im wrong.


Fishindude
What about all those huge females you catch ice fishing Brest bay? Are you letting those go? Bret and I have gone down to Maumee this week and limited out every trip on all males. I like you would let the hens go. I don't agree with a slot limit or a closed season. Remember the Maumee is the second larges spawning run in lake Erie!. Now what is the difference 
Between keeping big hen walleye ice fishing Erie or trolling Erie and keeping them in the maimee river? Nothing! Those fish are there in Erie feeding preparing for the spring river run. Just trying to prove a point. If your going to let the walleye go you catch in the river shouldn't you let them go in the lake or during any season? 
Remember we are not fisheries biologist, but we can help and should do the responsible thing.
Paul
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revpilot

groundsize 

You have a very good point there. Not directed at any individual but alot people like to jump on the band wagon about not keeping females. But half wouldnt even know if they caught a female in June. Taking a female out of the system whether it be in March or June is still taking one out. As long as its caught legal i cant say anything bad about someone keeping one its their right. I personally would rather eat a 18" jack than a 10lb female!!!


----------



## fishindude644

Groundsize said:


> Fishindude
> What about all those huge females you catch ice fishing Brest bay? Are you letting those go? Bret and I have gone down to Maumee this week and limited out every trip on all males. I like you would let the hens go. I don't agree with a slot limit or a closed season. Remember the Maumee is the second larges spawning run in lake Erie!. Now what is the difference
> Between keeping big hen walleye ice fishing Erie or trolling Erie and keeping them in the maimee river? Nothing! Those fish are there in Erie feeding preparing for the spring river run. Just trying to prove a point. If your going to let the walleye go you catch in the river shouldn't you let them go in the lake or during any season?
> Remember we are not fisheries biologist, but we can help and should do the responsible thing.
> Paul
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Anything over 6 lbs aren't the prime spawners anyway from what i have seen. I used to think the pigs were the prime fish. They lay alot more eggs but there is quantity not quality. From what i understand the 2-6 lb range are the better spawners. Correct me if im wrong. The smaller fish are ALWAYS the better eating though and that is a fact.


----------



## Bowhunter5489

Went out today at buttonwood from 2-7 and did very well. Two out of three limited out and I caught 3. We caught over 20 total but let some nice ones go because they were foul hooked. Seems like a little bit longer leader was working. Good luck all!


----------



## Groundsize

fishindude644 said:


> Anything over 6 lbs aren't the prime spawners anyway from what i have seen. I used to think the pigs were the prime fish. They lay alot more eggs but there is quantity not quality. From what i understand the 2-6 lb range are the better spawners. Correct me if im wrong. The smaller fish are ALWAYS the better eating though and that is a fact.


than explain how a slot limit would be beneficial if prime spawners,which I agree also are the 2-6 pound fish. Those fish are the ones that fit right into the slot limit size category. You said earlier that a or season close would be best. Please explain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michigander88

Groundsize
The slot would be beneficial as you would let the 2-6 lbr's go as they would be the ones that fit in the slot. You would keep the ones under or over the slot
MI88


----------



## Groundsize

How can you put a slot limit onto play and expect it to work when lake Erie, the largest producing body of water for commercial walleye fishing has such large quotas targeting those fish that fall right into a slot limit system?. Also the number one body of walleye for recreational anglers targeting those fish. I know it's hard to do specially on a body of water so large as Erie that is open all year. I'm sure we all agree that the total number are down due to the number 1 factor (weather) we all know that the last few years has not been good for walleye reproduction. We all know that the recreational fishing that takes place around here, Port Clinton and norther Ohio and the Maumee area supports and sustains a large chunk of the local business and economy. The only thing we can hope for in the near future is a substantial decrees in the commercial fishing quotas and for better weather durring the walleye spawning season.

Paul


----------



## stinky reinke

Revpilot said:


> groundsize
> 
> You have a very good point there. Not directed at any individual but alot people like to jump on the band wagon about not keeping females. But half wouldnt even know if they caught a female in June. Taking a female out of the system whether it be in March or June is still taking one out. As long as its caught legal i cant say anything bad about someone keeping one its their right. I personally would rather eat a 18" jack than a 10lb female!!!


I caught a big ol' female about 6 years ago out of the maumee and was pumped to get it home and fry it up. It was nasty!! Never kept the big ones after that. Just took pictures and released immediately.


----------



## raisinrat

Groundsize said:


> How can you put a slot limit onto play and expect it to work when* lake Erie, the largest producing body of water for commercial walleye fishing* has such large quotas targeting those fish that fall right into a slot limit system?. Also the number one body of walleye for recreational anglers targeting those fish. I know it's hard to do specially on a body of water so large as Erie that is open all year. I'm sure we all agree that the total number are down due to the number 1 factor (weather) we all know that the last few years has not been good for walleye reproduction. We all know that the recreational fishing that takes place around here, Port Clinton and norther Ohio and the Maumee area supports and sustains a large chunk of the local business and economy. The only thing we can hope for in the near future is a substantial decrees in the commercial fishing quotas and for better weather durring the walleye spawning season.
> 
> Paul


I think Lake Eire is no longer the largest commercial walleye fishery. It is a little lake in Canada called Lake Winnipeg. I just saw that in a fishing Mag a month ago.


----------



## ericzerka24

Where I live in michigan, walleye season is closed. Does the maumee river stay open all year for walleye?


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

correct me if im wrong but every river in michigan besides the st. claire and saginaw are closed til the opener. maumee is open all year.


----------



## stinky reinke

maumee is in Ohio


----------



## outdoor junkie

fish fanatic jr. said:


> correct me if im wrong but every river in michigan besides the st. claire and saginaw are closed til the opener. maumee is open all year.


Saginaw is not open either. It closes with the rest.


----------



## Capnhook

Detroit + St. Clair are open, as are all the great lakes. The Maumee and, I think, Sandusky are open. A very small % of Lk Erie walleye spawning is done in the rivers. Almost neglegible. Almost all of Lk Erie walleyes come from the reefs. Thus they leave it open, but carefully guarded and regulated. Capnhook


----------



## michigander88

Went out yesterday w/2 buddies, hooked up bout 10 times, got 3 in the boat, 2 that were foul hooked. Ended up w just the one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BFG

When the water loses 10 degrees in a week...the fishing is going to suck...and it has. 

Stay home boys..and I am NOT KIDDING....


----------



## fishman210

Hittin the NAIL on the HEAD bFg!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

heading down friday early only time i can get down there hope a few are biting.


----------



## raisinrat

Capnhook said:


> Detroit + St. Clair are open, as are all the great lakes. The Maumee and, I think, Sandusky are open. A very small % of Lk Erie walleye spawning is done in the rivers. Almost neglegible. Almost all of Lk Erie walleyes come from the reefs. Thus they leave it open, but carefully guarded and regulated. Capnhook



Up to 25% of the Walleye in the Lake Erie System spawn in the rivers around the western basin.But the Reefs have a much higher success rate then the rivers.


----------



## Capnhook

Sorry RR, you are right. I should've said "successful 'spawning". Capnhook


----------



## cballzwagon

Fished yesterday from about 4pm to sunset off Bluegrass Island. Landed a nice 3 pounder on my third cast, had another really nice fish on a few casts later and broke off. Nothing but foul hooks and snags the rest of the night.


----------



## fisheater

I cancelled my trip down, went steelhead fishing on the Clinton instead. Maybe next week


----------



## roo

Got one on Monday, gonna hold off a fed days before going back. Heard 50% chance of freezing rain this weekend 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## grizzlyman1489

Im going this coming monday the weather this weekend is suppose to be near fifty and on moday it hits 50 with rain, i think i should limit out quick if the weather holds up. Plus i went on saturday and people were catching fish all day but it was slower than normal. the water temp on saturday was 40.5ish so i think this weekend will be a good time to hit it.


----------



## michigander88

Headin down to the river or the bay tomorrow. Post up some reports so I know which one to hit. MI88
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishman210

Were headin down this afternoon. Prepared for both! Wherever they are were gonna GETTUM!!!! Cya there michigander.FYI,last weekend the river was no good. This weeks rain should of brought in the fish that were out between bouy 1 and 2 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michigander88

Let me know!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Took a drive along the _Maumee River_ yesterday and seen very few anglers fishing for a Friday. The river was high all the way to Waterville, but the current didn't look as fast/strong considering the high water.

Watched six anglers (waders) at _*Orleans Park *_for about 1/2 hour without any hookups...before I left, four of them returned to shore with empty stringers hanging from their belt. Seen the most boat anglers on the river in this area. Most were fishing in front of the park along the far shoreline. Seen only four trailers in the lot and the parking lot was 80% empty.

Seen only a few cars were in the lot at _*White Street*_.

*Fort Meigs* had the highest consentration of anglers. The parking lot was 90% full. Most of the anglers were fishing (wading) the near shoreline slightly up stream of the parking lot. There was also a couple of boats in the area. Sorry guys...I didn't stay long enough to see if anything was caught.

The lure pedlers were out around _*Side Cut Metro Park*_ and _*Blue Grass Island*_ but I didn't see anyone fishing the area. Seen one boat launching under the US-23/I-475 bridge.

*Jerome Road* had 2 - 3 cars in the lot, but none of the anglers had made it down to the river yet. 

Seen only one angler fishing under the bridge in *Waterville*.

GOOD LUCK GUYS!


----------



## Denko

I took a drive over the P-berg bridge today and saw a guy carrying his limit at 8:45, so I think its back on!


----------



## jayzbird

Denko said:


> I took a drive over the P-berg bridge today and saw a guy carrying his limit at 8:45, so I think its back on!


Yep. Somewhat. Fished Buttonwood with no luck yesterday morning. Packed up and went to Orleans Park and saw alot more fish being taken. This weekend should be the peak for this year. Got this one yesterday at around 2:30 in the afternoon. She went 28" and almost 9 lbs.


----------



## michigander88

Went to the bay yesterday AM got a tad windy, picked up and went to the river and pulled 4 good ones
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockinmichigan

Now that's what I'm talking about. I'm going to head over to Swan Creek tomorrow, specifically Highland Park to see if I can get a hold of something. Has anybody been running into white bass in the big river yet?


----------



## Lost_Peninsula

Two of us caught 6 keepers, snagged and threw back 3 others.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Oh okay. I just was thinking that water clarity also goes into the lack of biting catagory, like with East winds, high winds, heavy rains, etc. At least that's my excuse for when fish aren't biting, more that then lack of fish.


----------



## grizzlyman1489

I agree with the no biting thing this weather and the water temps have caused the fish to not be as active but with the weather the way it has been the fish arwnt migrating as deep into the river as they usually would. I hope there is going to be another semi run once spring arrives.

_I love to fish._


----------



## rockinmichigan

Yeah, hopefully we get some better and just as importantly some stable weather to improve the fishing there with the walleye runs. I've been hoping to get down there but have been busy, but hopefully this week I'll be able to get out there or even Swan Creek.


----------



## grizzlyman1489

As of the first of may what regulations are lifted on the river? Can I use more than 1 hook and can I fish at night? Im curious does anyone know?

_High hoe silver and away._


----------



## rockinmichigan

I've only been able to find from March 1 to May 1 regulations.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_maumee.aspx


----------



## FishPrints

After May 1 there is no time restriction and you can use trebles.


----------



## grizzlyman1489

If you night fish there do you thinl you chances go up of catching fish or do you think they go down? And do you get alot of snaggs when using a treble hook?

_High hoe silver and away._


----------



## NittanyDoug

I don't know many guys that fish this late as usually the rush of fish is usually gone.


----------



## cover.your.rig

The fish are still in thick, and the white bass run (which usually signals the nearing end of the walleye run) has not started. There is probably another week or more of good walleye fishing to be had. This year was delayed because of how cold it was in March and April.


----------



## rockinmichigan

White bass should be in any day now, and those are some bad boy white bass in the river!


----------



## grizzlyman1489

Was there this mornimg only things caught were white bass and carp

_High hoe silver and away._


----------



## rockinmichigan

What were they hitting on?


----------



## grizzlyman1489

Theyre hitting on powerbaits any color combination mostly yellow or chartruese

_High hoe silver and away._


----------



## rockinmichigan

Cool, I got just the thing for them. Were the carp hitting on them too?


----------



## grizzlyman1489

Yeah thats what was crazy usually the carp are along the shore line but at orleans they were hitting out towards the center

_High hoe silver and away._


----------



## rockinmichigan

Interesting. How big were the white bass and carp running?


----------



## grizzlyman1489

I caught about a 15-20lb carp but average was about 8-12lbs. White bass 2-3lb range my buddy snagged a huge one

_High hoe silver and away._


----------



## michigander88

Is any walleye being caught? I will prob head down fri morn and give it a shot if eyes r being caught.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockinmichigan

I keep telling myself to get down there, but I always have crap for days off because of the weather. Seems like its always raining or winds are blowing at gail force speed. Weather permitting I'm gonna try and head down there this weekend. I love catching carp and white bass.


----------



## grizzlyman1489

As of right now I cant tell you check the bait store river update

_High hoe silver and away._


----------

